# Help me with bold cyp



## juggy38 (Nov 3, 2017)

What is it gonna take to make this shit hold at 200mg/Ml?

2/18 BA/BB in mct oil crashes.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 5, 2017)

juggy38 said:


> What is it gonna take to make this shit hold at 200mg/Ml?
> 
> 2/18 BA/BB in mct oil crashes.




It should hold easily at 2/18 in mct.  I would try a small batch at 2/20.  If that doesn't work, check your powders.


----------



## ALLEX (Nov 12, 2017)

I did for a friend at 150mg/ml 2/18 in plain oil. Didn't hold. 

Made it 20BB, didn't hold. 22, didn't hold... It's 25 or so right now and holding. 

Tough compound. Doesn't like oil.


----------



## bbuck (Nov 12, 2017)

I made it at 2/20 at 180mg/ml. And it would hold for awhile. I would just warm it and put it back into solution.  Then mix it with what ever I was going to inject  forthe next month or so and it would stay in solution.


----------



## ALLEX (Nov 16, 2017)

bbuck said:


> I made it at 2/20 at 180mg/ml. And it would hold for awhile. I would just warm it and put it back into solution.  Then mix it with what ever I was going to inject  forthe next month or so and it would stay in solution.



It works, but properly made gear should stay in solution forever.


----------



## greggy (Nov 18, 2017)

Your Bold should have been a liquid from your source. Was it a powder?


----------



## ALLEX (Nov 19, 2017)

greggy said:


> Your Bold should have been a liquid from your source. Was it a powder?



This is the home brewing forum. Unless it's eq we're talking about, they are all powders.


----------



## juggy38 (Nov 19, 2017)

Bold cyp is powder at room temp. I'm gonna try migylol and 2/20 to see if it will hold at 200mg/ml


----------



## worldweary (Nov 19, 2017)

juggy38 said:


> Bold cyp is powder at room temp. I'm gonna try migylol and 2/20 to see if it will hold at 200mg/ml


Try EO yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## juggy38 (Nov 20, 2017)

worldweary said:


> Try EO yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I tied 50/50 GSO/EO. kept having to heat it up


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 20, 2017)

I know a few guys from another forum back many years ago who were making this stuff. They mentioned how it was a pain to make at first, but then eventually got it to hold. I'm not sure what the final concentration ended up as, as I never tried it. I can't remember if it was painful or not either...shit I'm a wasted post now that I'm looking at this

Juggy, Hulk may know more about this as I know Iron God had some experience with it. It was real stuff too because IG had access to testing at the time at a compound pharmacy in Jersey for a long while. Heck it's been so long though that they may not even remember.


----------



## ALLEX (Jan 24, 2018)

MR. BMJ said:


> They mentioned how it was a pain to make at first



I wouldn't do it again without guaiacol. 

Tried at 150mg/ml and had to add so much BB and BA that it probably ended up around 130mg/ml with a ton of solvent. 

Some compounds simply hate oil. This is definitely one of them. It'll keep crashing on you no matter what.


----------

